

Palm WebOS 1.1 Restores iTunes Syncing - barredo
http://blog.palm.com/palm/2009/07/palm-webos-11-enhances-support-for-enterprise-and-beyond.html

======
a2tech
Well lets hope they did the right thing and are trawling the iTunes library
xml file instead of tricking iTunes into syncing with the Pre-I have the
feeling Apple will only take so much of Palm masquerading as an iPod before
smacking them down.

~~~
herval
I just hope Apple doesn't decide to encrypt that xml file just for the sake of
keeping its garden walled...

------
st3fan
What a nice cat & mouse game to watch ... :-) Who wants to bet on an iTunes
8.2.2 update within a week or two? :-)

~~~
nwjsmith
I think this is going to quickly turn into a game of chicken. Who can afford
to annoy their users more with software updates?

